# Can anyone help me find these Jessica Simpson Wedges?



## SweetestTreat (Jun 2, 2010)

I was just at Macy's tonight and I saw these Jessica Simpson Wedges in their clearance section. They reminded me of some Cynthia Vincent ones that I've been wanting forever but just couldn't let myself spend the money on. Of course they didn't have a 6 1/2 and everywhere online is sold out. And to be honest, I don't even know where Jessica Simpson shoes are sold. Can anyone give me some suggestions of where to look? I'd settle for any of the colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











*Sorry if this is in the wrong place*


----------



## Junkie (Jun 2, 2010)

NIB JESSICA SIMPSON ADREANA GLADIATOR PLATFORM WEDGES 7 - eBay (item 330437490645 end time Jun-02-10 18:19:24 PDT)


But they're in a 7....dunno if you can swing half a size up or not.


----------



## _tiffany (Jun 5, 2010)

You could check Nordstrom, Nordstrom Rack, or DSK.  I know they carry Jessica Simpson.


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 5, 2010)

Zappos/6PM has similar styles. I checked, but they don't have the exact ones.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jun 5, 2010)

From what I can find, this style is called  Adreana.

Unfortunately, it looks like it's been discontinued - it's marked as "currently unavailable" at Zappos, Endless, Nordstrom, Amazon, Macy's, heels.com....

Piperlime's still listing them in size 6 in black:
Shoes, handbags, apparel and jewelry: Your insider's guide to shoes, apparel, handbags and more | Piperlime


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, they are super out of stock everywhere! Too bad, they're cute and with great reviews mentioning comfort. I hate when that happens =/

I saw these at Amazon... they look kind of like the Cynthia Vincent you mentioned, but I've never tried the brand so can't vouch for workmanship or comfort.
Amazon.com: Michael Antonio Women's Huntley Wedge Sandal: Shoes

Or put yourself on a "notify me" on Overstock. I've done that a few times now, and each time have had luck in finding a pair in my size within a few months.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck finding them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have quite a few pairs of Jessica Simpson shoes and sandals, and they are comfy, too!

My TJ Maxx always has some Jessica Simpson shoes... I haven't seen these ones, but if there's one near you, you could always check it out


----------



## SweetestTreat (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you so much to all of you! I've been without internet for a few days, and I had no idea everyone would be so helpful. I'll definitely try checking out the places you all suggested!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 3, 2010)

So, I randomly purchased sandals from Amazon yesterday and found out that a lot of them are 25% off... so if you ever wanted to give the ones I mentioned above a shot, maybe 25% off is the deal maker:

Amazon.com: Michael Antonio Women's Huntley Wedge Sandal: Shoes


----------

